# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Beschadigd door sex?

## Miantjj

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een meisje van bijna 18 en slik al 3 jaar netjes de pil en is nooit fout gegaan. Nu heb ik sinds kort een nieuwe vriend en die is best groot geschapen zeg maar. Groter dan ik ben gewent in ieder geval. tijdens de sex doet het in het het begin pijn, net alsof ik te nauw ben. Nu heb ik al 5 dagen last van bruine afscheiding. Vorige week dinsdag kreeg ik last van een blaasontsteking ik heb hiervoor antibiotica gehad en daar was ik zondag mee klaar. die avond nog begon de bruine afscheiding. Ik ben nog al een stresskipje en maak me nu dus ook grote zorgen. Ik zelf dacht dat het misschien een soa is, maar lees ook heel veel over bruine afscheiding en zwanger... Is er iemand die mij in ieder geval kan vertellen of ik zwanger zou kunnen zijn, of dat dat absoluut niet kan? En ja ik wil dus gaan testen op soa, maar dat mag pas maandag, vanwege antibiotica. Sinds vandaag kreeg ik ook ineens het idee van misschien is het wel gewoon omdat er iets beschadigd is van binnen door de sex. Zou dit kunnen en zo ja, houdt dat dan ook zo lang aan, die bruine afscheiding? Ik ga sowieso voor de soatest dus dat hoeven jullie me niet meer te vertellen zo slim ben ik zelf al :Wink:  ma ik dacht misschien dat iemand mij dit toch even kan vertellen of het mogelijk is.

Alvast bedankt!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Bruine afscheiding bij een vrouw is vrij normaal hoor. Bijna iedere vrouw heeft dat zo nu en dan. De ene erger en vaker dan de ander, maar ze hebben het. Die bruine afscheiding heeft niks te maken met het wel of niet seks hebben met iemand die groot geschapen is. En ja, bruine afscheiding kan ook ontstaan als je zwanger bent, maar ook als je niet zwanger bent. Bruine afscheiding wordt veroorzaakt doordat er een beetje bloed met je afscheiding meekomt. Dit is niet ongewoon en niets om je ongerust over te maken.
Ik weet niet of je binnenkort ongesteld moet worden, maar als dat wel zo is dan kan dus die bruine afscheiding daar vanaf komen. En een soa test doen, is heel verstandig. (maar dat wist je al haahhah) succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Miantjj

eyy,
super bedankt voor de snelle reactie!!
stelt mij altijd weer beetje gerust :Wink:  en ja ik moet maandag ongesteld worden,
dus dat zou ook de oorzaak kunnen zijn. Het is gewoon raar dat alles zeg maar even tegelijk was. Nieuwe vriend, blaasontsteking en dan dit...
ik ga gewoon maandag voor de soa test en dan zullen we het horen :Wink: 
Heel super bedankt!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Niks te danken meissie. Dat je een maandag ongesteld moet worden verklaart een heleboel, daar komt waarschijnlijk jou bruine afscheiding van dan. Het is dan gewoon de normale afscheiding in combinatie met wat bloed, maar ik begreep je bezorgheid.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Miantjj

Heyy,
ik wou nog even melden dat nu alles goed gaat hoor :Wink: 
ben gewoon ongesteld geworden maandag avond en voel 
me er ook niet meer onzeker over.
heb voor 5 januari afspraak in de poli bij mij in de buurt
voor een soa-test, voor de zekerheid!
Nogmaals bedankt!
Groetjes!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi.

Ik ben blij om te horen/lezen dat je toch ongesteld bent geworden. Is al dat gestress toch voor niets geweest. (gelukig)  :Wink: 

liefs
Deylanna

----------

